# Best Tool backpack



## darbynathaniel369 (9 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm 21 and I just started in hvac a year ago, im trying to find a good back pack tool bag. I started with the milwaukee tool tote, now I'm using the klein electricians back pack, it keeps tipping over on me though. I have a bunch of hand tools, a meter and pipe dope, 12 volt impact etc I need to fit. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------

